# Can someone help me cut out an image with this PhotoShop Elements program.



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

hi! This program is very hard  i was using Microsoft Picture it 98 as a picture progam and it is very easy. It is like cut and paste and has pictures to guide you though it..


but it's very fake looking. So I got Adope PhotoShop element 1.0 and it's so hard!! Wow!! I tried to use it and even read the book but it's so complicated. I was wondering if someone can teach me the Basic of how to Cut out a picture?

??? What do i do? Is it the magic lasso or the Oval thing or the square thing? Can you please tell me what instrument to use and how to cut the picture out... I tried to experiment but It doest do nothing!! The other easy baby program is so Easy!! all i do is click on a tool and just trace out the picture.

thank you.. if you have time and want to give me more tips. I am more than grateful for your help and thanks for your help!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

In PhotoShop 5 you can do it with the one I marked in Red to define an area and paste it as new image.

The one in Gree allows you to define an area and then do an Image/Crop (cutting out everything else).


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

The machine I have with elements on it is in a million pieces at the moment  but I think Photoshop is the same.

I use either the lasso tool or the magnetic lasso tool

with the lasso tool you can do it completely freehand like you used to

The magnetic lasso can be a little more controlled

here's a link for you to look at

http://www.arraich.com/elements/ref2/aatoolbar2.htm

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy bassetman...


that's Paint shop pro  

buck


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _
> By Buck
> _that's Paint shop pro


I know, but they said


> Adope PhotoShop element


 so I took a chance it would be the same!


----------



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy
> 
> The machine I have with elements on it is in a million pieces at the moment  but I think Photoshop is the same.
> ...


Thank you everyone for responding!! Thanks buck for the link!! If you use the lasso tool What do you do? You click on that tool and then just trace the picture and then double click when the end touches?? I don't know how to take the picture out?

thanks again!!


----------



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *I know, but they said so I took a chance it would be the same!   *


thank you!! i'll try it anyway to see if it would work!! I take any help i can!!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

In PS Pro if you use the Lasso by left cclicking and dragging around the area and then press Delete it will take it out and leave a black spot.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy



> _Originally posted by hi!:_
> * I don't know how to take the picture out?*


Once you have made the selection ...it depends what your going to do

buck


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

There are many ways to select the picture. If there is a large contrast between what you want to cut out and the background try the magic wand. Mess with the settings and see if it will get most of the edge selected. Then select either the lasso or magnetic lasso and hold the shift key down to add areas and hold the Alt key to subtract stuff.

Or you can just start with the magic lasso if the boundary is difficult. Click the mouse button to make anchor points at sharp turns. Then use the regular lasso to add or subtract what you missed.

Select>Color Range is also good for selecting stuff if the background is a particular color.

You want a little feathering. Maybe 2 or 3 pixels for a low resolution photo up to 7 for very high.

You can now drag whatever you have selected onto another image. You could also go Select>Invert and then hit the Delete key  everything except what you cut out will go away.

If Elements has a Channels palette it is sometimes easier to cut stuff out in one of the color channels because of higher contrast. Look at the channels before you start cutting something out to see whether it would be easier. Once you select something in a channel the selection (marching ants) remains when you go back to the RGB channel.


----------

